# Found some pics of my dad



## squatting dog (Oct 15, 2022)

While sorting my mom's stuff, came across these picture's of dad, the crew standing in front of another plane from the squadron.
Hard to believe that by the time he was 24, he was awarded the distinguished flying cross with 2 silver and 1 oak leaf cluster.
During 14 months, they flew 73 missions over enemy territory and made only one forced landing. (fortunately back in England).  
Way to go pop.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 15, 2022)

Amazing!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 19, 2022)

That's awesome!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

What great pictures for you to have.. wtg guys... thanks for your service ..


----------

